# Hoof growth problems?



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is what is going on, We have had goats for 15 years,boer cross, last year our goats feet weren't the best maintained due to a family health emergency, So we are now over the emergency and trying to get caught up on everything. 

We have been steady trimming feet and have gone through the entire herd twice now in the last 6 weeks or so, I expected them to start looking a lot better,and some do, but there are 4 or 5 of the 20 does that seem to have unusual-uneven hoof growth. I have never noticed or had this problem before, We have never had hoof rot on the farm, or really any hoof problems so far. 

We entered kidding season trying to get their feet back into shape, we have been feeding loose forage-master goat minerals from our co-op, the goats eat them very well, free-choice. The herd was on pasture and 2nd cutting grass hay over the summer, we had a drought, they were on a lot of hay.

6 weeks before kidding, the does were vaccinated, and given Bo-Se shots(2cc) and put on 1/2 lb of 16% pelleted, medicated goat grain, then bumped up to 1lb right before kidding, plus grass hay and pasture. and the loose minerals.

Right now, We have 32 kids on 16 does,
They are getting a bale of alfalfa(45lb), a bale of 2nd cut grass mix hay(50Lbs), 
loose goat minerals free choice
1lb per doe pelleted goat feed, 1cup rolled corn and 1 cup dried beet pulp,


Kids have their own area they can get pelleted grain from free-choice. 

Okay here is my question some of the goats hooves seem to be growing not only like crazy, but unevenly, Dispite our trimming, they seem to have taken on a life of their own, they are growing crooked, or one side of the hoof is growing thicker than the other side. We can't seem to get a few of them under control. ONe doe has hoof scald. 

We used to just feed mixed grass hay, this is the first year we added alfalfa hay, and first year for feeding beet pulp. 
this is also the first year we have used the co-op minerals, we used to buy Sweetlix, but the co-op stopped selling it and is making their own. 

Looking forward to hearing your suggestions and advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get pics?

Those goats may need more corrective trimming time...some take a while to get back to a more normal look...

Are any lame or have hot hooves?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

The one that has hoof scald was limping, then improved after trimming and treatment and is now limping again, None of the other onse are limping. We are starting treatment back up on her, last time we used koppertox, this time we are going to treat with LA 200 injections and on the hoof. 


I just thought it was odd, how a couple of the does, have half of a hoof looking thicker than the other half, And growing so unevenly, almost as if the hoof wall is to weak to support proper growth of the inner tissue of the hoof, I didn't want to leave out that we had not been keeping up with trimming since clearly that hadn't helped and is part or all of the problem, but I was concerned with our feed changes that we are adding to the weakness and unusual growth of some the hooves. Too much calcium from the alfalfa and beet pulp was one of my concerns, the does are milking like crazy, the kids are huge, but I was worried I was pushing the does too hard with too much feed. Kids are 8 weeks old. 

We are also very wet the last 2 or 3 months.

I will try and figure out the picture thing. 

You wont hurt my feelings if you just think they need more trimming time and we let them go too long, I appreciate your alls advice.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 19, 2010)

Sounds like it just got away from you (it's happened to me too when I was a caregiver to a human family member- it's a bad feeling but it happens). We notice the uneven growth more when they get overgrown, but it just takes time to get caught up. I would think they will even out after a few trims.
I think that you would be right to cut out the corn and beet pulp for the one with the hotfoot though. The others will probably be fine if they were fine before.


----------



## rrooster76 (Jan 30, 2011)

We've had weird hoof growth on our boer goats and my moms over the winter. Seems like the heels are super long.. We've been trying to keep them trimmed down every couple weeks. But.. doesn't seem to be catching up.. We feed a meat goat feed. wondering if all the extras in the meat goat feed is making these crazy hooves grow.. My dairy goats don't seem to have the problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the winter is a wet one it does soften up the hooves and can make them kinda lay funky.......

After a goat is trimmed...some ... may have sensitive feet... for a while....because they are new and softer..that is normal... 
But if she has hoof scald it is good to keep on it....



> a couple of the does, have half of a hoof looking thicker than the other half, And growing so unevenly, almost as if the hoof wall is to weak to support proper growth of the inner tissue of the hoof,


 could be the wet ground softening them....when the dry ground starts it will help to get it straighter....and stronger.... but some don't correct no matter how many trimmings we do....you will just have to see..... Pics would help...so we can see what you are talking about....

It seems like in the winter...goats hooves grow quicker.... I swear it is like the water is ...watering them to grow more... :wink:

If it is a feed issue.....you would get heat to the hoof ...foundering ..lameness ect.... :hug:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We will keep trimming, soon some of the goats will just be on hay, after the kids are weaned, hopefully that will help some, and summer is approaching so hopefully that will help us feel like we are catching up. 

I haven't been ignoring your picture requests, it has been raining and snowing here,and I work during day light hours, Our barn doesn't have the best lighting. I might get a chance saturday during the day when I have better lighting for pictures. 
And ofcourse we will be working on some more hoof trimming.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't get pics over the weekend, but we did work on more feet and I feel much better about them. Starting to feel like we are seeing some progress, I think after sorting through everything I have decided it is a combination of letting them go too long, wet winter weather and extra feed while milking. 

I would like to thank you all for you time and advice.


----------

